# BIG AL'S ELCO



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

*TTMT FOR AL AIDS HYDRAULICS!!!!!!!!!!!*!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

I HOPE U GUYS GOT IT;;OK I AIN'T CHANGED MY TEAM;;;


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 5 2009, 10:46 PM~15579120
> *TTMT FOR AL AIDS HYDRAULICS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

man, i have said this so often why dont people bring out nice hoppers any more like you see on the old young hogg videos? I mean all this junk has made lowriding look bad what happened to the days of having pride in what you drove and hopped? I would rather see a clean ass 64 on 13's hit 40 inches and drive away then some raggedy ass ecology car with 1000lbs of weight that hits 100 inches. What would it take for people to bring out nice hoppers again and get rid of this bumperless kick stand shit? This isn't directed at anyone in particular just hopping as a whole but if you think the shoe fits then your probably at foot locker


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 5 2009, 11:17 PM~15579411
> *man, i have said this so often why dont people bring out nice hoppers any more like you see on the old young hogg videos? I mean all this junk has made lowriding look bad what happened to the days of having pride in what you drove and hopped? I would rather see a clean ass 64 on 13's hit 40 inches and drive away then some raggedy ass ecology car with 1000lbs of weight that hits 100 inches. What would it take for people to bring out nice hoppers again and get rid of this bumperless kick stand shit? This isn't directed at anyone in particular just hopping as a whole but if you think the shoe fits then your probably at foot locker
> *


show us how to do it cause when we on the bumper u the first to take pics


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 5 2009, 11:21 PM~15579454
> *show us how to do it cause when we on the bumper u the first to take pics
> *


HUH? I dont take pictures of junk cars why would i do that? Im not too much into hopping anymore gave that up a long time ago but you can check my resume my regal that hopped at mile square in the 90s was always clean nice paint chrome on the motor music real daytons hitting in the 30's and driving anywhere. I do plan on building my 64 ht some day and it will be something nice with a little jump in it  check out the guy on the sticks hes still around the OC


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 12:17 AM~15579411
> *man, i have said this so often why dont people bring out nice hoppers any more like you see on the old young hogg videos? I mean all this junk has made lowriding look bad what happened to the days of having pride in what you drove and hopped? I would rather see a clean ass 64 on 13's hit 40 inches and drive away then some raggedy ass ecology car with 1000lbs of weight that hits 100 inches. What would it take for people to bring out nice hoppers again and get rid of this bumperless kick stand shit? This isn't directed at anyone in particular just hopping as a whole but if you think the shoe fits then your probably at foot locker
> *


x's a million


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 03:17 AM~15579411
> *man, i have said this so often why dont people bring out nice hoppers any more like you see on the old young hogg videos? I mean all this junk has made lowriding look bad what happened to the days of having pride in what you drove and hopped? I would rather see a clean ass 64 on 13's hit 40 inches and drive away then some raggedy ass ecology car with 1000lbs of weight that hits 100 inches. What would it take for people to bring out nice hoppers again and get rid of this bumperless kick stand shit? This isn't directed at anyone in particular just hopping as a whole but if you think the shoe fits then your probably at foot locker
> *


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 12:17 AM~15579411
> *man, i have said this so often why dont people bring out nice hoppers any more like you see on the old young hogg videos? I mean all this junk has made lowriding look bad what happened to the days of having pride in what you drove and hopped? I would rather see a clean ass 64 on 13's hit 40 inches and drive away then some raggedy ass ecology car with 1000lbs of weight that hits 100 inches. What would it take for people to bring out nice hoppers again and get rid of this bumperless kick stand shit? This isn't directed at anyone in particular just hopping as a whole but if you think the shoe fits then your probably at foot locker
> *


well said


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 5 2009, 11:17 PM~15579411
> *man, i have said this so often why dont people bring out nice hoppers any more like you see on the old young hogg videos? I mean all this junk has made lowriding look bad what happened to the days of having pride in what you drove and hopped? I would rather see a clean ass 64 on 13's hit 40 inches and drive away then some raggedy ass ecology car with 1000lbs of weight that hits 100 inches. What would it take for people to bring out nice hoppers again and get rid of this bumperless kick stand shit? This isn't directed at anyone in particular just hopping as a whole but if you think the shoe fits then your probably at foot locker
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 12:51 AM~15579623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for reals now that i look back YOUNG HOGG DID MAKE THE BEST VIDEOS I COULD WATCH THEM THING ALL FUCKING DAY AND NOT EVEN GET TIERD OF SEEING THE SHIT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 5 2009, 11:31 PM~15579509
> *HUH?  I dont take pictures of junk cars why would i do that? Im not too much into hopping anymore gave that up a long time ago but you can check my resume my regal that hopped at mile square in the 90s was always clean nice paint chrome on the motor music real daytons hitting in the 30's and driving anywhere. I do plan  on building my 64 ht some day and it will be something nice with a little jump in it   check out the guy on the sticks hes still around the OC
> 
> 
> ...


first off u in a hoppers topic 2nd no one cares bout ur resume ur name is mr impala for a reason why u hop a 80regal i got a rag trey swinging chrome the fuck out engine ragtop undercarriage all the bells and whistles digital gauges and i swing chevys my damn self so why bullshit i build lows for the love of the game u build for the business and take credit for it not all of us could build clean shit like u so leave us alone bro u on a different page player and who cares bout u or the guy on the ruler  
ragtrey 








64ss chromed out not giving a fuck


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 10:40 PM~15579069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why is ur shit next to the scrap metal box :0


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 12:31 AM~15579509
> *HUH?  I dont take pictures of junk cars why would i do that? Im not too much into hopping anymore gave that up a long time ago but you can check my resume my regal that hopped at mile square in the 90s was always clean nice paint chrome on the motor music real daytons hitting in the 30's and driving anywhere. I do plan  on building my 64 ht some day and it will be something nice with a little jump in it   check out the guy on the sticks hes still around the OC
> 
> 
> ...


*
SO NOW HOPPERS R JUNK CARS UH, THAT COMMING FROM SOMEONE THATS A SO CALLED LOWRIDER, JUST CUZZ THEY DONT BUILD WHAT U LIKE, DONT MEAN THAT THEY (BILTT) IT FOR U TO LIKE. I KNOW PEOPLE THAT SPENT OVER 20 TO 30 THOUSAND IN A HOPPER INC. MY SELF!!! AND YOUR REGAL WASN'T A HOPPER IT'Z A WHOPPER LIKE U!!! SELL OUT AND U KNOW WHAT I MEEEEEN..... DON'T TRIP*


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

i think it all depends on what the builder wants to build he can decide ok i want to build or 30" or i want to find out how to hit 100+ its all good.at the end of the day hes happy with his build...so to all who build 30" or 100+" cars keep doing the dam thing...


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 10:40 PM~15579069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets see a vid of it doing the damm thing


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHATS REALLY GOING ON;;STOP THE HATEING


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2009, 03:13 AM~15579962
> *first off u in a hoppers topic 2nd no one cares bout ur resume ur name is mr impala for a reason why u hop a 80regal i got a rag trey swinging chrome the fuck out engine ragtop undercarriage all the bells and whistles digital gauges and i swing chevys my damn self so why bullshit i build lows for the love of the game u build for the business and take credit for it not all of us could build clean shit like u so leave us alone bro u on a different page player and who cares bout u or the guy on the ruler
> ragtrey
> 
> ...


so you got nice chevys that hop that was the whole point, people need to follow that example guess no one reads, i said why cant hoppers be nice like they used too back in the days and you have nice cars that hop so put 2 and 2 together


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Nov 6 2009, 03:45 AM~15580001
> *SO NOW HOPPERS R JUNK CARS UH, THAT COMMING FROM SOMEONE THATS A SO CALLED LOWRIDER, JUST CUZZ THEY DONT BUILD WHAT U LIKE, DONT MEAN THAT THEY (BILTT) IT FOR U TO LIKE. I KNOW PEOPLE THAT SPENT OVER 20 TO 30 THOUSAND IN A HOPPER INC. MY SELF!!! AND YOUR REGAL WASN'T A HOPPER IT'Z A WHOPPER LIKE U!!!  SELL OUT AND U KNOW WHAT I MEEEEEN.....    DON'T TRIP[/size][/color][/font]*
> [/b]


building a JUNK ass non driving car with the wheels near the back bumper isnt lowriding cuz noneof these kick stand cars are "riding" anywhere. My regal was serving alot of people in its time trust me that was 1996 1997 long before marzzzochis and piston pumps


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I'M NOT CHOOSING SIDES, BUT THIS IS HOW I FEEL:

BIG AL IS A GOOD SPORT WITH A GOOD SPIRIT.. HE'S IN THIS FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME.. AND THAT ELCO GETS UP.

ON THE OTHER HAND, FOOLS ARE FUCKIN UP THE GAME HOPPING BULLSHIT. I KNOW THE ECONOMY IS FUCKED UP AND FOOLS GOTTA DO WHAT THEY CAN TO STAY AFLOAT, BUT GOTDAMN!.. TAKE SOME PRIDE OUT IN YOUR RIDER (NOT SPEAKING ON BIG AL, SPEAKING ON FOOLS IN GENERAL). BRING BACK THAT O/G.. WHEN WE GON GET TO THE GOOD PART??

JUST MY PENNY'S WORTH, I CAN'T AFFORD 2 CENTS


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Jan 14 2009, 07:01 PM~12706866
> *they need to paint and chrome, the car looks like junk from the bottom :thumbsdown:
> *



saw this in another topic seems like you want to talk shit but you feel the same way. So ar eyou confused or do you think cars need to look nice again and actually low ride make up your mind big mac  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=121139&st=3980


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 5 2009, 11:17 PM~15579411
> *man, i have said this so often why dont people bring out nice hoppers any more like you see on the old young hogg videos? I mean all this junk has made lowriding look bad what happened to the days of having pride in what you drove and hopped? I would rather see a clean ass 64 on 13's hit 40 inches and drive away then some raggedy ass ecology car with 1000lbs of weight that hits 100 inches. What would it take for people to bring out nice hoppers again and get rid of this bumperless kick stand shit? This isn't directed at anyone in particular just hopping as a whole but if you think the shoe fits then your probably at foot locker
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: who gives a fuck!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Nov 6 2009, 08:15 AM~15581301
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: who gives a fuck!
> *


people who still care about lowriding


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Nov 6 2009, 06:35 AM~15580498
> *i think it all depends on what the builder wants to build he can decide ok i want to build or 30" or i want to find out how to hit 100+ its all good.at the end of the day hes happy with his build...so to all who build 30" or 100+" cars keep doing the dam thing...
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 6 2009, 08:42 AM~15580978
> *I'M NOT CHOOSING SIDES, BUT THIS IS HOW I FEEL:
> 
> BIG AL IS A GOOD SPORT WITH A GOOD SPIRIT.. HE'S IN THIS FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME.. AND THAT ELCO GETS UP.
> ...


thas real talk


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

and kool aid got all the parts u need;;ok;;so people have choice;;pro hoper;;black majaic or who ever u like but that don'tchange the game;;just get ur inches;and don't hate</span>


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 08:46 AM~15581012
> *saw this in another topic seems like you want to talk shit but you feel the same way. So ar eyou confused or do you think cars need to look nice again and actually low ride make up your mind big mac
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=121139&st=3980
> *


*
WELL I SI YOU'VE BEEN DOING YOUR HOME WORK, SNOOPING THROUGH PEOPLE'S SHIT (LIKE AWAYS) NOW YOUR SNOOPING THROUGH MINE (BUT IT'Z KOO) BUT MY QUOTE SAID!!! THEY SHOULD ATLEAST PAINT OR CHROME THE BOTTOMS OF THERE CARS THAT WAY THEY DON'T LOOK LIKE JUNK CAR AND THAT QUOTE WAS RITTEN TO 1 PERSON NOT THE WHOLE LOWRIDING (SEEN) IN GENERAL, BUT THANK U Mr Whopper.*


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 6 2009, 11:34 AM~15581515
> *and kool aid got all the parts u need;;ok;;so people have choice;;pro hoper;;black majaic or who ever u like but that don'tchange the  game;;just get ur inches;and don't hate</span></span>
> *



KOOLAID GOT COILS COILS <span style=\'color:blue\'>COILS FOR YO' ASS! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Mr. Impala is right.....circus cars :thumbsdown: 

None of that shit is lowriding, its more of a automotive-hydraulics demonstration more than anything else. Whats so impressive about a pile of junk thats not even good enough to be a parts car? 

people don't take pride in their shit no more.


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

*(1'ST) OFF IN LOWRIDING THERE'S ROOM FOR EVERY 1, (2,ND) OFF YOU CLOSET HA888TRS R THE 1'ST TO GO SEE THE HOPPS, BUT THEN AGAIN U'R THE SAME PEOPLE THAT LIKE WEAT BREAD AND DON'T EAT MEAT... BORRING... IN LOWRIDING WE HAVE TO CHANGE IT UP, NOT THE SAME OLL PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY ALL THE TIME...*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2009, 01:56 PM~15584118
> *Mr. Impala is right.....circus cars :thumbsdown:
> 
> None of that shit is lowriding, its more of a automotive-hydraulics demonstration more than anything else. Whats so impressive about a pile of junk thats not even good enough to be a parts car?
> ...


speak for yourself homeboy!!! im doin over 90 ON 13'S and clean, my shit is apart right now getting the fuck ups fixed. besides who cares if these hoppers dont drive on the streets.. I UNDERSTAND KEEPI NG THESE CARS CLEAN, IM WITH THAT. but thats why there called hoppers. and crying about bringing street hoppers back what are you doing to make this happin besides crying about it????? i wish i could bring my car back to the streets but i talk to much shit to do that. i gotta stay ready and beside its all a show for u lowriders


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 6 2009, 02:42 PM~15584587
> *speak for yourself homeboy!!! im doin over 90 ON 13'S and clean, my shit is apart right now getting the fuck ups fixed. besides who cares if these hoppers dont drive on the streets.. I UNDERSTAND KEEPI NG THESE CARS CLEAN, IM WITH THAT. but thats why there called hoppers. and crying about bringing street hoppers back what are you doing to make this happin besides crying about it?????
> *



NO MAMES ANGEL..................................... :angry: 







TOOK U FOR EVER TO TYPE THAT SHIT....... :uh: 








I WAITED LIKE 7 MIN FOR U TO POST THAT BULLSHIT??????????????????????????????


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> speak for yourself homeboy!!! im doin over 90 ON 13'S and clean, my shit is apart right now getting the fuck ups fixed. besides who cares if these hoppers dont drive on the streets.. I UNDERSTAND KEEPI NG THESE CARS CLEAN, IM WITH THAT. but thats why there called hoppers. and crying about bringing street hoppers back what are you doing to make this happin besides crying about it?????
> [/quote  YE SIR TEAM ALL STARS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 6 2009, 02:44 PM~15584605
> *NO MAMES ANGEL..................................... :angry:
> TOOK U FOR EVER TO TYPE THAT SHIT....... :uh:
> I WAITED LIKE 7 MIN FOR U TO POST THAT BULLSHIT??????????????????????????????
> *


i hAVE A STALKER!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :machinegun: :machinegun:

AND I TYPE TO SLOW


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 6 2009, 02:47 PM~15584637
> *i hAVE A STALKER!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> 
> AND I TYPE TO SLOW
> *


U WISH.............U PM'D ME TO BE UR FRIEND.......MEMBER???? :cheesy: 



AND YEAH.....................U TYPE LIKE UR CAR GETS UP.......... :0 :0 








































BREATHE ANGEL.................I WAS JUST FUCKN AROUND :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 6 2009, 02:52 PM~15584680
> *U WISH.............U PM'D ME TO BE UR FRIEND.......MEMBER???? :cheesy:
> AND YEAH.....................U TYPE LIKE UR CAR GETS UP.......... :0  :0
> BREATHE ANGEL.................I WAS JUST FUCKN AROUND :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DARE YOUR ASS TO PUT 4 MORE BATTS IN UR CAR AND THEN UR FAIR GAME.. UR STILL IN THE TAKING CANDIE FROM A BABY 'CATAGORY"" 































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOLD UR BREATH CHRIS 
I WAS JUST PLAYING EXCEPT ABOUT THE BABY HOPPS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 6 2009, 02:56 PM~15584716
> *I DARE YOUR ASS TO PUT 4 MORE BATTS IN UR CAR AND THEN UR FAIR GAME.. UR STILL IN THE TAKING CANDIE FROM A BABY 'CATAGORY""
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: I DARE U TO USE 4 LESS.....N NO WEIGHT :0 :0 :0 
































FORGET IT......WE ALL KNOW U CANT DO IT..........


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 6 2009, 02:58 PM~15584731
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  I DARE U TO USE 4 LESS.....N NO WEIGHT :0  :0  :0
> FORGET IT......WE ALL KNOW U CANT DO IT..........
> *


YOU DAM RIGHT I D BE CHIPPING RIGHT NEXT TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 6 2009, 03:00 PM~15584751
> *YOU DAM RIGHT I D BE CHIPPING RIGHT NEXT TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


RIGHT BENEATH ME............





























NO ****


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHAT UP BIG AL.....................


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 6 2009, 02:01 PM~15584767
> *WHAT UP BIG AL.....................
> *


WHAT A KISS ASS!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 03:03 PM~15584776
> *WHAT A KISS ASS!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 

SUP!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 03:03 PM~15584776
> *WHAT A KISS ASS!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 6 2009, 03:01 PM~15584760
> *RIGHT BENEATH ME............
> NO ****
> *


 :guns: :guns:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 6 2009, 02:03 PM~15584779
> *:0  :0
> 
> SUP!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 03:06 PM~15584805
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*WHAT A KISS ASS*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Nov 6 2009, 03:06 PM~15584804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WUZ CRACKN??....HEARD THE DEUCE DOING GOOD.....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 6 2009, 02:07 PM~15584827
> *SUCK BALLS!!!!!!YOU NO FRIEND HAVING BEAVER!!!!*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 03:08 PM~15584841
> *LICK ASS TANKTOP STRETCHER*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 

TOO MUCH VIOLENCE................ILL BE BACK LATER........... :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 6 2009, 02:10 PM~15584853
> *YOU FUCKEN TREE MUNCHER COME TRIM MY TREES !!! :0 *


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 03:11 PM~15584867
> *YOU FUCKEN TREE MUNCHER COME TRIM MY TREES !!! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 TUCK IN UR BELLY!!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

ANGEL BOY LOOK WHAT I FOUND.......... WHOS THAT LOOK LIKE...


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 6 2009, 03:16 PM~15584922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU KNOW HE'S GONNA CRY IN THE BATHROOM!!


----------



## BRABUS BENZ (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been lurking for a minute. I use to be on this site back in the day. Been out the game for a minute as well. Lowriding takes a back seat to life.

Brent you've been in the game for along time. Someone should up the video of your old car getting up in the wc video. I'm still kicking my ass I didn't get that silver two door box you had.

But the game isn't what it use to be, I see everyone throwing the street car term around. A car without bumpers, one that comes of a trailer isn't a street car. 

I know I'm going way back, but I remember seeing phat rat, my fav car the loco's hydros green 64. And too many clean ass cars. That had bumpers, ran, clean. People drove on sundays and to bbq's. Breaking parts and the cars would be back the next sunday.

Anyone can buy a car and make it a hopper if that's what you wanna do. Then do your thing. Maybe I have a different view on what being a lowrider is. I look at it as enjoying a car I spent money on. Looking nice. Performing and being something I could drive from coast to coast if I wanted too.

I understand people have shops and have hoppers to make a name for them selfs. Still no excuse for hopping buckets. Hell even mando rasied the bar back in the day. He had clean ass hoppers and dancers.

So my last point is this. I stepped away for many reasons, mostly personal. Truth is I hated the drama and the bs that use to unfold. I wonder how many times people have been at a meet. And the circus cars show up. People talking shit and hopping rust buckets and some non-sense pops off.

then people break out the cameras and act stupid. 

I'd not knocking on what anyone likes or wants to spend money they earned on. But everything has a start and the game always gets stepped up.

Its like everything is going backwards. How can people have nice cars that hopped in the 90's and today its like the junk yards are putting cars together and hopping them.


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRABUS BENZ_@Nov 6 2009, 03:56 PM~15585257
> *I've been lurking for a minute. I use to be on this site back in the day. Been out the game for a minute as well. Lowriding takes a back seat to life.
> 
> Brent you've been in the game for along time. Someone should up the video of your old car getting up in the wc video. I'm still kicking my ass I didn't get that silver two door box you had.
> ...



we all know who'z writing this shit, so get off your own nutzz,, u've been out of this game (like u said) so stay out chipper !!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 6 2009, 02:16 PM~15584922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that mister x :0 :0 :0


----------



## BRABUS BENZ (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Nov 6 2009, 04:09 PM~15585373
> *
> we all know who'z writing this shit, so get off your own nutzz,, u've been out of this game (like u said) so stay out chipper !!!!
> *


And who would that be? People step away for reasons. And doesn't matter who I am I'm not here to impress you or anyone on here for that matter. so I can be a nobody that's fine. I have nothing to prove nor have I.

Some people need a history lesson also taking some of that money wasted on lowriding could go towards taking english or a computer class.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Nov 6 2009, 03:09 PM~15585373
> *
> we all know who'z writing this shit, so get off your own nutzz,, u've been out of this game (like u said) so stay out chipper !!!!
> *


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 04:16 PM~15585418
> *is that mister x  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BRABUS BENZ_@Nov 6 2009, 04:18 PM~15585430
> *And who would that be? People step away for reasons. And doesn't matter who I am I'm not here to impress you or anyone on here for that matter. so I can be a nobody that's fine. I have nothing to prove nor have I.
> 
> Some people need a history lesson also taking some of that money wasted on lowriding could go towards taking english or a computer class.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRABUS BENZ_@Nov 6 2009, 04:18 PM~15585430
> *And who would that be? People step away for reasons. And doesn't matter who I am I'm not here to impress you or anyone on here for that matter. so I can be a nobody that's fine. I have nothing to prove nor have I.
> 
> Some people need a history lesson also taking some of that money wasted on lowriding could go towards taking english or a computer class.
> *


*
your a waste of time, get lost for a few more years, and stop licking Mrs Impalas huevos*


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

it will get better

too many people feel the same way.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

it is what it is


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 6 2009, 07:01 PM~15586219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna see whut it dew!!! any videos???


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ok heres my take on it i agree theres nuttin better than seinga real street car swang but to do the big inches your shits gunna get tore up and keeping it nice is a full time job ,there is wayyy tomany junk yard cars out there and i hate to say it but most come out of cali :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 6 2009, 05:43 PM~15586652
> *ok heres my take on it i agree theres nuttin better than seinga real street car swang but to do the big inches your shits gunna get tore up and keeping it nice is a full time job ,there is wayyy tomany junk yard cars out there and i hate to say it but most come out of cali  :biggrin:
> *


NOBODY CARES WHAT U HAVE TO SAY GO HANG FROM RONS NUTS SOME MORE ... YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT TEXAS NOTHING BUT STEERS AND QUEERS COME FROM THERE AND I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 07:11 PM~15586944
> *
> NOBODY CARES WHAT U HAVE TO SAY GO HANG FROM RONS NUTS SOME MORE ...  YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT TEXAS NOTHING BUT STEERS AND QUEERS COME FROM THERE AND I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ok happy if you say so :uh: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 6 2009, 06:13 PM~15586966
> *ok happy if you say so  :uh:  :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Nov 6 2009, 03:32 PM~15585529
> *
> your a waste of time, get lost for a few more years, and stop licking Mrs Impalas huevos
> *


id address you but who are you and what have you done for lowriding? I dont need to hide who I am why dont you let everyone know who you are, I made a personal opinion about the current state of hoppers its just MY opinion so take it for what you will, you can call me what you want but without a name behind who you are your opinion doesnt mean much on here or anywhere else. I help people every day in lowriding i got many calls every day helping people giving advice and conversating about lowriders. I dont drive a lowrider every day but when I do you best believe its clean and not falling apart


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 03:16 PM~15585418
> *is that mister x  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: culeros u mutha fuckas invade all the topics all three of u guys with the same shit u guys remind me of the midget from the midwest :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Bart Today, 03:27 PM | | Post #68 | 

Baller

Posts: 291
Joined: Jan 2009
IP: 76.93.104.182 


HATE ME Today, 03:32 PM | | Post #69 | 

Member

Posts: 65
Joined: Jun 2008
IP: 76.93.104.182 


wow look at that matching IP addresses. Guess Teclas doesnt like me.


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 07:20 PM~15587044
> *id address you but who are you and what have you done for lowriding? I dont need to hide who I am why dont you let everyone know who you are, I made a personal opinion about the current state of hoppers its just MY opinion so take it for what you will, you can call me what you want but without a name behind who you are your opinion doesnt mean much on here or anywhere else. I help people  every day in lowriding i got many calls every day helping people giving advice and conversating about lowriders. I dont drive a lowrider every day but when I do you best believe its clean and not falling apart
> *


i'll see u easter sunday, maybe even new years... and i'm the kind of people that say they'll be out... i'll be out...peace out


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> Today, 03:27 PM | | Post #68 |
> 
> Baller
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> > Bart Today, 03:27 PM | | Post #68 |
> >
> > Baller
> >
> ...


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2009, 07:58 PM~15587358
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: culeros u mutha fuckas invade all the topics all three of u guys with the same shit u guys remind me of  the midget from the midwest :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 08:13 PM~15587510
> *a little lesson on IP addresses there like vin numbers yours matches BARTS who to the best of my knowledge is Teclas so either your sitting next to him on his computer or your him. Its all good man alot of people have used fake names you wont be the first or last but my opinion is still the same we need more clean lowriders that hop to help lowrding get back on the upswing
> *


i say hopp that 61 rag!!! atleast if it gets fucked up it will still be worth something!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 6 2009, 06:01 PM~15586219
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 6 2009, 07:18 PM~15587570
> *i say hopp that 61 rag!!! atleast if it gets fucked up it will still be worth something!!!!
> *


not the 61 but maybe the 64 real soon


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :biggrin:   


> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2009, 07:21 PM~15587598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 09:19 PM~15588087
> *not the 61 but maybe the 64 real soon
> *


fuck no the 61!!!!!! v-max did it why not you!!!!!! if i had that car it be up in the air!!! but thats just me. i say the rag1!!!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

WHUTTUP BIG AL,,

ALL I SEE IN HERE IS MOTIVATION BIG HOMIE !!!!!!!



KEEP DOIN WHAT YOU DOIN !!!!!



:thumbsup: 

GOTTA GIVE THESE HATERS SUMTHIN TO TALK ABOUT WHILE THEY SIT BEHIND THE COMPUTERS,,,BET THEY TOSS N TURN EVERY NIGHT LOSING SLEEP !!!


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 12:51 AM~15579623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD OL LOWRIDIN


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> > Today, 03:27 PM | | Post #68 |
> >
> > Baller
> >
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 12:17 AM~15579411
> *man, i have said this so often why dont people bring out nice hoppers any more like you see on the old young hogg videos? I mean all this junk has made lowriding look bad what happened to the days of having pride in what you drove and hopped? I would rather see a clean ass 64 on 13's hit 40 inches and drive away then some raggedy ass ecology car with 1000lbs of weight that hits 100 inches. What would it take for people to bring out nice hoppers again and get rid of this bumperless kick stand shit? This isn't directed at anyone in particular just hopping as a whole but if you think the shoe fits then your probably at foot locker
> *


come on homie, dnt hate on the game, are u going to tell me , you prefer to see a 15 sec racing street legal car , instead of watching a just the shell 4 second car , the reality is , hoppin has gottn biger and biger, IT IS ALL ABOUT DOING THE DAMN THING, AND COMPETITION HAS TO DO ALOT WITH IT, EVERYONE WANTS TO HOP HIGHER AND HIGHER, here in tx carshows are just not the same without hoppers  and 30,'' inch cars are consider chippers now days :biggrin:


----------



## BRABUS BENZ (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Nov 6 2009, 04:32 PM~15585529
> *
> your a waste of time, get lost for a few more years, and stop licking Mrs Impalas huevos
> *


Being an alias on a message board. Says a lot. Just shows the mind set of a person. If you really wanna state what you feel do it on your real name. And I don't deal with frauds.


----------



## BRABUS BENZ (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 7 2009, 12:15 AM~15589440
> *come on homie, dnt hate on the game, are u going to tell me , you prefer to see a 15 sec racing street legal car , instead of watching a just the shell 4 second  car , the reality is , hoppin has gottn biger and biger, IT IS ALL ABOUT DOING THE DAMN THING, AND COMPETITION HAS TO DO ALOT WITH IT, EVERYONE WANTS TO HOP HIGHER AND HIGHER, here in tx carshows are just not the same without hoppers  and 30,'' inch cars are consider chippers now days :biggrin:
> *


There's a lot of cars people drive as dailys with ac/heat with stock guts on the inside, that they race on the track and the street.

How many times have you been to a chevy show, where people take the cars after the show and run them on the track. I've seen it plenty of times.

I have more respect for someone who drove to the track and drove home. If you wanna build a race car that's fast and gutted and comes off a trailer. Can't compare something you can drive on the street and track. With somethings that a track car only.

Same thing with lowriding I'd rather see something clean. Pull up and bang the bumper then some scrap heap.

Can't knock anyone for what they wanna do and spend money on.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what up strech


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2009, 11:15 PM~15589440
> *come on homie, dnt hate on the game, are u going to tell me , you prefer to see a 15 sec racing street legal car , instead of watching a just the shell 4 second  car , the reality is , hoppin has gottn biger and biger, IT IS ALL ABOUT DOING THE DAMN THING, AND COMPETITION HAS TO DO ALOT WITH IT, EVERYONE WANTS TO HOP HIGHER AND HIGHER, here in tx carshows are just not the same without hoppers  and 30,'' inch cars are consider chippers now days :biggrin:
> *


yeah id rather which PINKS and see nice cars racing rather than a 4 second rocket car but again its just what i prefer. 30" might be chipping but id rather see 2 clean ass impalas going at it maybe one hits 40" maybe one hites 38" but both are super clean LOWRIDERS, This circus shit should be exhibition only at shows IMO if it cant go on the freeway then its in the exhibition class. Hopping is a part of lowrding and i respect people still want to hop just needs to get back to an acceptable standard. We had this back in the days with the trucks and redosaurus and flipper then it went back to normal now its back to junk


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRABUS BENZ_@Nov 7 2009, 02:29 AM~15589935
> *Being an alias on a message board. Says a lot. Just shows the mind set of a person. If you really wanna state what you feel do it on your real name. And I don't deal with frauds.
> *


*
talk'n about alias, this foo got's the name BRABUS BENZ, and the motherfucker drives a civic. GET THE FUCK OUT!!! this ma foo foo said he's been out the game for a min... all of a sudden he just joined yesterday and only has 2 post.. like i said we all know who u are.. i'm done talking to this soka </span>*</span></span>[/b]


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

AY, KICK THAT SHIT BIG AL.. LET'S LET THESE MUTHAFUCKAS KNOW WHAT'S REALLY GOIN ON :0


----------



## BRABUS BENZ (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Nov 7 2009, 12:36 PM~15591961
> *
> talk'n about alias, this foo got's the name BRABUS BENZ, and the motherfucker drives a civic. GET THE FUCK OUT!!!  this ma foo foo said he's been out the game for a min... all of a sudden he just joined yesterday and only has 2 post.. like i said we all know who u are.. i done talking to this soka
> *


I like how you seem to know me. I never owned a civic. So you make up any stories you want. You already got exposed as a fraud from brent.

And you are right I've been out the game for a minute. I use to be on this site way back in the day. And been in the game longer then this website. I don't have to drop names to prove anything to anyone.

Like I said lil homie, ill be a nobody its fine with me. But to say you know and I drive a civic that's pure comedy. 

Not only have you proved you can't type a complete sentence and can't speak proper english. And have issues being a alias. You are also a mind reader. Since you know me as you claim.


----------



## BRABUS BENZ (Nov 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 7 2009, 09:54 AM~15590952
> *yeah id rather which PINKS and see nice cars racing rather than a 4 second rocket car but again its just what i prefer. 30" might be chipping but id rather see 2 clean ass impalas going at it maybe one hits 40" maybe one hites 38" but both are super clean LOWRIDERS, This circus shit should be exhibition only at shows IMO if it cant go on the freeway then its in the exhibition class. Hopping is a part of lowrding and i respect people still want to hop just needs to get back to an acceptable standard. We had this back in the days with the trucks and redosaurus and flipper then it went back to normal now its back to junk
> *


What was even worse was people use to hop on drag wheels back in the day. Even redosarus was clean.

And brent how many times you ever see a scrap heap on crenshaw wayy back. People hopped them cars and were dam clean.

I remember even saying tony parker come through with that black 60 on the shaw. And that bitch jumped.

Does booya still post on here?


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 7 2009, 09:54 AM~15590952
> *yeah id rather which PINKS and see nice cars racing rather than a 4 second rocket car but again its just what i prefer. 30" might be chipping but id rather see 2 clean ass impalas going at it maybe one hits 40" maybe one hites 38" but both are super clean LOWRIDERS, This circus shit should be exhibition only at shows IMO if it cant go on the freeway then its in the exhibition class. Hopping is a part of lowrding and i respect people still want to hop just needs to get back to an acceptable standard. We had this back in the days with the trucks and redosaurus and flipper then it went back to normal now its back to junk
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

This is how I feel.
I was talking too one of my club memebers about this all the time. Sometimes when I look at those 70+inch hoppers it seems that they use whatever body they can find to swing with. Sometimes you might even see a chromed out frame with the all the trimmings and the body look like it's on it's last leg. Cause we can't forget about the super hoppers fom back in the day, that cow painted 63 wagon full of weight! That shit pure ugly. Shit pretty soon OSHA is going to make everybody where hard hats in the pit from all the flying parts!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i like to see hopping, no matter what it is they are hopping. 

but me personally i want to hop a clean car that drives down the street even if its only doing 40"... thats good enough for me  

that is why i dont do competition hopping anymore. in order to compete you have to do the crazy stuff to your car now... they dont have rules so anything goes to win... my car now will hit bumper but it doesnt have a crazy lockup or do major inches so im sure someone will clown me but thats ok :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

its going to be 2010 things change get use to it its not the 90 s anymore more shops more competition more money... if you can do it and build it why not?? my 2 cents


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2009, 11:21 AM~15598067
> *its going to be 2010 things change get use to it its not the 90 s anymore more shops more competition more money... if you can do it and build it why not?? my 2 cents
> *


X2000000 :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

In my opinion I think the junk hopper era is almost finished. The streets been talking and it seems like little by little more people are looking at putting out descent rides still doing 70" plus. Like everything else what goes around comes around.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

it will change, TOO MANY are tired of seeing JUNK.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2009, 01:58 PM~15599028
> *it will change, TOO MANY are tired of seeing JUNK.
> *


im one of em


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

HOW HIGH MADE IT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 8 2009, 08:02 PM~15602520
> *
> 
> HOW HIGH MADE IT
> *


at least it was dark so we didnt have to see the car fall apart and see how awful it really was


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2009, 04:13 AM~15579962
> *first off u in a hoppers topic 2nd no one cares bout ur resume ur name is mr impala for a reason why u hop a 80regal i got a rag trey swinging chrome the fuck out engine ragtop undercarriage all the bells and whistles digital gauges and i swing chevys my damn self so why bullshit i build lows for the love of the game u build for the business and take credit for it not all of us could build clean shit like u so leave us alone bro u on a different page player and who cares bout u or the guy on the ruler
> ragtrey
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 8 2009, 01:05 PM~15597974
> *i like to see hopping, no matter what it is they are hopping.
> 
> but me personally i want to hop a clean car that drives down the street even if its only doing 40"... thats good enough for me
> ...


YOU AINT NEVER LIED.. I WAS WATCHING A TRUUCHA, WHERE I GUY PUSHED A BUTTON AND THE CAR DID SOME 'OL TRANSFORMERS SHIT TO SIT ON THE BACK BUMPER.. FOOLS STARTED YELLING AND SCREAMING LIKE HE REALLY DID SOMETHING :uh: SOME OF YALL MIGHT HAVE SEEN IT.. HE WAS HOPPING AGAINST RON FROM BLACK MAGIC.

ANOTHER THING IS, I LIKE IMPRESSING THE FEMALES. ALL THIS GARBAGE HOPPING ATRACTS NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF GOONS.. IT'S JUST LIKE BEING ON THE PRISON YARD.. I AINT TRYING TO KNOCK; DO WHAT YALL DO; ESPECIALLY IF IT'S MONEY INVOLVED (GAMBLING). I JUST HAVE MY OWN (AND SOME OF YOUR OWN) PHILOSOPHY.. OR MAYBE I'M JUST OLD


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2009, 09:39 PM~15602917
> *at least it was dark so we didnt have to see the car fall apart and see how awful it really was
> *


youre too old to be a hater. grow up already. . . you know that times change. you dont have to like it. we do because we can. if the sport of lowriding didnt evolve then we would have hydraulics. we would all be riding around on cragers with sand bags in the trunks and heated springs like the real ogs did it. and yes you did move with the game before, when it was at a certain level. now its takin a turn you didnt like.i understand you though and im not talkin shit , but yea it is a lil easier to sit back and talk shit when you cant compete. real riders love the sport period. its a way of like. no matter if you stock,street or radical. dont hate on the next person . just be the best at what you do   :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

its the old hating on the new!!!!  get over it already!!! call it what you want !!!! we still going to be doing our thang on some clean shit and raggedy!!!!deal with it!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

*GET OVER IT! :tears: :tears: :tears: IF U WANNA HOP AND TRY TO BE SOMEBODY KEEP UP!!!! ITS NOT EASY OBVIOUSLY!!! IF NOT THEN SHUT UP AND ENJOY THE SIDELINES! AND TAKE PICTURES WHILE U GUYS R THERE SO THE REAL HOPPERS CAN SEE OUR CARS HOPPING!!!*


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

opinions opinions huh ?








:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Hopping should be about using your GATES not WEIGHT i know it takes alot of time effort and money to build any car let alone a hopper some of you guys step up and do the chrome paint pinstripe etc some just throw gang of weight in some shitbox auction car and call it a hopper everyone has the right do do and build what they want and yes hopping lowriding sport lifestyle what ever u want to call what we do does evolve but i been around since the early 90's and i know i couldnt wait to see the new hogg tapes shit was tight and way bigger back then im sure some of you been around since then or before and you know what it used to be like and its to bad it evolved away from that and downclined in some aspects(less lowriding less shows less freindly gatherings etc) i kinda rambled on here but my point is do what you want to do and what your capable of doing but it would be nice to see more clear hoppers out there even if they are not doing 100 inches 40-50-60 inches is cool still streetable still rollable still ENJOYABLE i mean it takes alot of time effort and money to build them would be nice to acutally be able to lowride them instead of push pull drag or tow them


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 9 2009, 11:49 AM~15608725
> *Hopping should be about using your GATES not WEIGHT i know it takes alot of time effort and money to build any car let alone a hopper some of you guys step up and do the chrome paint pinstripe etc some just throw gang of weight in some shitbox auction car and call it a hopper everyone has the right do do and build what they want and yes hopping lowriding sport lifestyle what ever u want to call what we do does evolve but i been around since the early 90's and i know i couldnt wait to see the new hogg tapes shit was tight and way bigger back then im sure some of you been around since then or before and you know what it used to be like and its to bad it evolved away from that and downclined in some aspects(less lowriding less shows less freindly gatherings etc) i kinda rambled on here but my point is do what you want to do and what your capable of doing but it would be nice to see more clear hoppers out there even if they are not doing 100 inches 40-50-60 inches is cool still streetable still rollable still ENJOYABLE i mean it takes alot of time effort and money to build them would be nice to acutally be able to lowride them instead of push pull drag or tow them
> *


thats you who cares!! keep on living homeboy it aint going to stop get use to it !!!!who cares about the 90s stop living in the past and get use to the future!!   just another catagory in hydraulics!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 9 2009, 12:49 PM~15608725
> *Hopping should be about using your GATES not WEIGHT i know it takes alot of time effort and money to build any car let alone a hopper some of you guys step up and do the chrome paint pinstripe etc some just throw gang of weight in some shitbox auction car and call it a hopper everyone has the right do do and build what they want and yes hopping lowriding sport lifestyle what ever u want to call what we do does evolve but i been around since the early 90's and i know i couldnt wait to see the new hogg tapes shit was tight and way bigger back then im sure some of you been around since then or before and you know what it used to be like and its to bad it evolved away from that and downclined in some aspects(less lowriding less shows less freindly gatherings etc) i kinda rambled on here but my point is do what you want to do and what your capable of doing but it would be nice to see more clear hoppers out there even if they are not doing 100 inches 40-50-60 inches is cool still streetable still rollable still ENJOYABLE i mean it takes alot of time effort and money to build them would be nice to acutally be able to lowride them instead of push pull drag or tow them
> *


*so since u conserned about bring the 90 back what are you doing to make this happen beside talkin about it???? i ASK THE SAME QUESTION TO CRENSHAWS DUMBEST AND GOT NO ANSWER!!!! THERE STILL CLEAN HOPPERS IN THE STREETS DOING THE DAM THING ITS JUST THE CAMERAS ARE ROLLING ON THE REAL BIG INCHES. DONT GET MAD AT ME I DONT MAKE THE VIDEOS!!!!!!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 9 2009, 12:11 PM~15608942
> *so since u conserned about bring the 90 back what are you doing to make this happen beside talkin about it???? i ASK THE SAME QUESTION TO CRENSHAWS DUMBEST AND GOT NO ANSWER!!!! THERE STILL CLEAN HOPPERS IN THE STREETS DOING THE DAM THING ITS JUST THE CAMERAS ARE ROLLING ON THE REAL BIG INCHES. DONT GET MAD AT ME I DONT MAKE THE VIDEOS!!!!!!!
> *


   to bad your not hitting high inches!!!!jk :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 01:12 PM~15608957
> *:biggrin:
> Hahahahahahahah cuz im still in the 90's
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ALRIGHT ALRIGHT.. YOU GUYS ARE GONNA BE MAD AT ME FOR THIS ONE. BUT FUCK IT I DON'T CARE.

YOU YOUNGER CATS ARE TELLING US OLDER DUDES TO _"STOP LIVING IN THE PAST".. "GET OUT OF THE 90s".. "YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT WE DO?? GET OVER IT!" "YALL OLD ****** STEP ASIDE AND WATCH WHAT THE NEW BLOOD IS DOING". _ :uh: 

WELL SOME OF WHAT YOU YOUNG GUYS ARE DOING IS A DAMN DISCRACE! NOT ONLY IS YALL CARS LOOKING LIKE SHIT, BUT YALL LOOKING LIKE SHIT JUST AS WELL. WALKING ON THE BACK OF YOUR JEANS AND KHAKIS. SHIT WRINKLED AND HOLEY AT THE BOTTOM. WE USED TO STARCH AND CREASE ARE SHIT. CREASES USED TO BE SO DAMN SHARP THAT IF YOU BRUSHED BY THEM THEY'D CUT YOUR FUCKIN SHOES OFF YOUR FEET. WE'D STEP INTO A NICE CLEAN RIDE AND GET THE GIRLS. EVEN THE MUSIC WAS BETTER (SMOOTH G FUNK IN THE TRUNK). IF LOOKN BUMMY IN A BUCKET IS THE WAVE OF THE FUTURE, THEN I'M PROUD TO BE STUCK IN THE 90s :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 9 2009, 02:16 PM~15608998
> *ALRIGHT ALRIGHT.. YOU GUYS ARE GONNA BE MAD AT ME FOR THIS ONE.  BUT FUCK IT I DON'T CARE.
> 
> YOU YOUNGER CATS ARE TELLING US OLDER DUDES TO "STOP LIVING IN THE PAST".. "GET OUT OF THE 90s".. "YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT WE DO?? GET OVER IT!"  "YALL OLD ****** STEP ASIDE AND WATCH WHAT THE NEW BLOOD IS DOING".   :uh:
> ...


OH WELL THATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN US YOUNG GUYS AND U OLD FELLAS.............. WE DO WHAT WE DO AND U DO WHAT U CAN.................


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 9 2009, 03:23 PM~15609069
> *OH WELL THATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN US YOUNG GUYS AND U OLD FELLAS.............. WE DO WHAT WE DO AND U DO WHAT U CAN.................
> *


OH BELEIVE ME YOUNG *****, I AINT IN NO ROCKING CHAIR. I CAN HANG!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 9 2009, 02:26 PM~15609102
> *OH BELEIVE ME YOUNG *****, I AINT IN NO ROCKING CHAIR.  I CAN HANG!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

You all must have chips on your shoulders cause i never once bad mouthed you i said do what you do im not against it and im not living in the past or trying to bring it back but it was diffently a better time in lowriding hands down if you deny or argue that then your lying to yourselves and i even gave the ones who do build nice clean high inch cars props this is an open forum for all to voice their opnion i just gave mine like you all have and as far as them guys where out on the shaw long before the camera crews so they was doing it for the love of it not just the canera so again im not bad mouthing any of you and again i say do what you do i do like seeing the high inch cars but personally id rather see the cleaner built impalas doin decent inches and out riding instead of the lead beauty bumper magnets but if you all feal that where the hopping sport as gone then so be it


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

THE GOOD 'OL DAYS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrnQGeNR1Io

THAT'S REAL


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 9 2009, 01:30 PM~15609146
> *You all must have chips on your shoulders cause i never once bad mouthed you i said do what you do im not against it and im not living in the past or trying to bring it back but it was diffently a better time in lowriding hands down if you deny or argue that then your lying to yourselves  and i even gave  the ones who do build nice clean high inch cars props this is an open forum for all to voice their opnion i just gave mine like you all have and as far as them guys where out on the shaw long before the camera crews so they was doing it for the love of it not just the canera so again im not bad mouthing any of you and again i say do what you do  i do like seeing the high inch cars but personally id rather see the cleaner built impalas doin decent inches and out riding instead of the lead beauty bumper magnets but if you all feal that where the hopping sport as gone then so be it
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like cleaner cars. i try to keep mine clean but it aint easy


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 9 2009, 02:34 PM~15609177
> *THE GOOD 'OL DAYS
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrnQGeNR1Io
> ...


DAMM I WASENT EVEN BORN WHEN THAT VIDEO CAME OUT HA HA


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2009, 03:13 AM~15579962
> *first off u in a hoppers topic 2nd no one cares bout ur resume ur name is mr impala for a reason why u hop a 80regal i got a rag trey swinging chrome the fuck out engine ragtop undercarriage all the bells and whistles digital gauges and i swing chevys my damn self so why bullshit i build lows for the love of the game u build for the business and take credit for it not all of us could build clean shit like u so leave us alone bro u on a different page player and who cares bout u or the guy on the ruler
> ragtrey
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 9 2009, 01:40 PM~15609228
> *DAMM I WASENT EVEN BORN WHEN THAT VIDEO CAME OUT HA HA
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA HE SAID "BACK IN THE GOOD OOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDD DAYS"


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 9 2009, 12:16 PM~15608998
> *ALRIGHT ALRIGHT.. YOU GUYS ARE GONNA BE MAD AT ME FOR THIS ONE.  BUT FUCK IT I DON'T CARE.
> 
> YOU YOUNGER CATS ARE TELLING US OLDER DUDES TO "STOP LIVING IN THE PAST".. "GET OUT OF THE 90s".. "YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT WE DO?? GET OVER IT!"  "YALL OLD ****** STEP ASIDE AND WATCH WHAT THE NEW BLOOD IS DOING".   :uh:
> ...


i aint mad at you some young cats gonna be telling us the same thing we trying to tell you and so on and so on   thats life and when that time comes ill be going back on this topic!!   :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 9 2009, 12:34 PM~15609177
> *THE GOOD 'OL DAYS
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrnQGeNR1Io
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lol im 31 years old not old by any means, but i did start lowriding in the 90's and shit was just different you didnt need a trailer to go everywhere. I guess you "hoppers" just dont see things they way they are I guess you never will. I guess you can just say your cars are demo derby cars and the clean chromed out 60's impalas are the top fuel cars. Like I stated i respect people keeping hopping alive and going strong but whens it gonna stop next thing you know you guys will be hopping frames only :biggrin: (that was a joke please dont start that trend)


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 12:17 AM~15579411
> *man, i have said this so often why dont people bring out nice hoppers any more like you see on the old young hogg videos? I mean all this junk has made lowriding look bad what happened to the days of having pride in what you drove and hopped? I would rather see a clean ass 64 on 13's hit 40 inches and drive away then some raggedy ass ecology car with 1000lbs of weight that hits 100 inches. What would it take for people to bring out nice hoppers again and get rid of this bumperless kick stand shit? This isn't directed at anyone in particular just hopping as a whole but if you think the shoe fits then your probably at foot locker
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 9 2009, 05:48 PM~15612145
> *lol im 31 years old not old by any means, but i did start lowriding in the 90's and shit was just different you didnt need a trailer to go everywhere. I guess you "hoppers" just dont see things they way they are I guess you never will. I guess you can just say your cars are demo derby cars and the clean chromed out 60's impalas are the top fuel cars. Like I stated i respect people keeping hopping alive and going strong but whens it gonna stop next thing you know you guys will be hopping frames only  :biggrin: (that was a joke please dont start that trend)
> *


why not,japan been showin them at shows flyin plaques for years j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 9 2009, 03:40 PM~15609228
> *DAMM I WASENT EVEN BORN WHEN THAT VIDEO CAME OUT HA HA
> *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

This topic is hilarious. All you guys keep saying hopping has progressed. Andy Douglas did what you guys are doing in 1978. 31 years ago with lift gates not piston pumps. Didn't have 4.5 tons. Batteries sucked ass too. You guys think you need weight to do over 50 inches because you are either too lazy or too stupid to make a car work without it. Keep building that crap cause the only people that are impressed are people that will never lowride anyway.


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin: YOU MUTHA F***** R FUNNY! WELL I DONT REALLY CARE WHO TALKS SHIT AFTER THIS BUT MY OPINION IS,WHO R YOU GUYS TO JUDGE WHAT REAL LOWRIDING IS? IVE BUILT SOME HOPPERS PRETTY CLEAN IMPALAS I EVEN HAVE A COUPLE OF CARS ON BIG WHEELS,AND IM NOT DONE AND DEFINETLY NOT OLD I JUST FEEL LOWRIDING IS IN THE EYE OF THE BEHOLDER CAUSE WHATS CLEAN TO ME MIGHT BE JUNK TO OTHERS WHO R WE TO JUDGE ANOTHER MANS LOWRIDER.TO SOME OF THESE PEOPLE THERE JUNK CARS R THE BOMB,AND THEY THINK THEY ARE THE SHIT WHEN THEY BUST THEM OUT.I LIKE BOTH IF I SEE A CAR DOING 100 IM LIKE WOW!OF COURSE I WOULD PREFER IT WAS CLEAN BUT I GIVE PROPS CAUSE BELIEVE IT OR NOT THAT TAKES TIME N MONEY.THIS GAME AINT CHEAP BUT ITS OUR WAY OF LIFE. IN MY OPINION WE SHOULDNT BRING ANYONE DOWN CAUSE THAT SAME PERSON WILL FIND SOMETHING WRONG WITH UR CAR ITS CALLED HATE  ,OH AND BIG BAD MANIACOS STILL# 1


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 9 2009, 07:49 PM~15613588
> *:biggrin: YOU MUTHA F***** R FUNNY! WELL I DONT REALLY CARE WHO TALKS SHIT AFTER THIS BUT MY OPINION IS,WHO R YOU GUYS TO JUDGE WHAT REAL LOWRIDING IS? IVE BUILT SOME HOPPERS PRETTY CLEAN IMPALAS I EVEN HAVE A COUPLE OF CARS ON BIG WHEELS,AND IM NOT DONE AND DEFINETLY NOT OLD I JUST FEEL LOWRIDING IS IN THE EYE OF THE BEHOLDER CAUSE WHATS CLEAN TO ME MIGHT BE JUNK TO OTHERS WHO R WE TO JUDGE ANOTHER MANS LOWRIDER.TO SOME OF THESE PEOPLE THERE JUNK CARS R THE BOMB,AND THEY THINK THEY ARE THE SHIT WHEN THEY BUST THEM OUT.I LIKE BOTH IF I SEE A CAR DOING 100 IM LIKE WOW!OF COURSE I WOULD PREFER IT WAS CLEAN BUT I GIVE PROPS CAUSE BELIEVE IT OR NOT THAT TAKES TIME N MONEY.THIS GAME AINT CHEAP BUT ITS OUR WAY OF LIFE. IN MY OPINION WE SHOULDNT BRING ANYONE DOWN CAUSE THAT SAME PERSON WILL FIND SOMETHING WRONG WITH UR CAR ITS CALLED HATE  ,OH AND BIG BAD MANIACOS STILL# 1
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 9 2009, 01:36 PM~15609199
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  i like cleaner cars. i try to keep mine clean but it aint easy
> *


U JUST LAZY :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 9 2009, 08:02 PM~15613763
> *U JUST LAZY  :uh:
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 9 2009, 07:08 PM~15613126
> *This topic is hilarious. All you guys keep saying hopping has progressed. Andy Douglas did what you guys are doing in 1978. 31 years ago with lift gates not piston pumps. Didn't have 4.5 tons. Batteries sucked ass too. You guys think you need weight to do over 50 inches because you are either too lazy or too stupid to make a car work without it. Keep building that crap cause the only people that are impressed are people that will never lowride anyway.
> *


I AGREE W A LOT OF THIS.....THERES LOTSA CARS OUT THERE W 10 BATTS/ WEIGHT / CHAINS....14" STROKES..DOING LIKE 45"....LMAO........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 9 2009, 08:04 PM~15613796
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


No mo violence ......ok,??.....





IM ANTI-VIOLENCE :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 9 2009, 06:49 PM~15613588
> *:biggrin: YOU MUTHA F***** R FUNNY! WELL I DONT REALLY CARE WHO TALKS SHIT AFTER THIS BUT MY OPINION IS,WHO R YOU GUYS TO JUDGE WHAT REAL LOWRIDING IS? IVE BUILT SOME HOPPERS PRETTY CLEAN IMPALAS I EVEN HAVE A COUPLE OF CARS ON BIG WHEELS,AND IM NOT DONE AND DEFINETLY NOT OLD I JUST FEEL LOWRIDING IS IN THE EYE OF THE BEHOLDER CAUSE WHATS CLEAN TO ME MIGHT BE JUNK TO OTHERS WHO R WE TO JUDGE ANOTHER MANS LOWRIDER.TO SOME OF THESE PEOPLE THERE JUNK CARS R THE BOMB,AND THEY THINK THEY ARE THE SHIT WHEN THEY BUST THEM OUT.I LIKE BOTH IF I SEE A CAR DOING 100 IM LIKE WOW!OF COURSE I WOULD PREFER IT WAS CLEAN BUT I GIVE PROPS CAUSE BELIEVE IT OR NOT THAT TAKES TIME N MONEY.THIS GAME AINT CHEAP BUT ITS OUR WAY OF LIFE. IN MY OPINION WE SHOULDNT BRING ANYONE DOWN CAUSE THAT SAME PERSON WILL FIND SOMETHING WRONG WITH UR CAR ITS CALLED HATE  ,OH AND BIG BAD MANIACOS STILL# 1
> *


but your partner rooster always had clean cars doing good numbers and still drove em thats the way it should be  like i said the debate will never end and if people think that there broken down station wagon missing 1/2 the front end with mismathched interior and the 14x5's tucked under the gas tank is "clean" well someone needs to let em know. LOW RIDING has many meanings to different people but the key word is RIDING you need to drive your car on the streets to Low ride and if your riding big wheels thats fine too just isnt lowriding cuz your not low. And if you dont want to lowride anymore sell me that 61 in your garage :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 01:31 AM~15579509
> *HUH?  I dont take pictures of junk cars why would i do that? Im not too much into hopping anymore gave that up a long time ago but you can check my resume my regal that hopped at mile square in the 90s was always clean nice paint chrome on the motor music real daytons hitting in the 30's and driving anywhere. I do plan  on building my 64 ht some day and it will be something nice with a little jump in it   check out the guy on the sticks hes still around the OC
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: sup brent


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2009, 05:13 AM~15579962
> *first off u in a hoppers topic 2nd no one cares bout ur resume ur name is mr impala for a reason why u hop a 80regal i got a rag trey swinging chrome the fuck out engine ragtop undercarriage all the bells and whistles digital gauges and i swing chevys my damn self so why bullshit i build lows for the love of the game u build for the business and take credit for it not all of us could build clean shit like u so leave us alone bro u on a different page player and who cares bout u or the guy on the ruler
> ragtrey
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 9 2009, 09:40 PM~15614290
> *but your partner rooster always had clean cars doing good numbers and still drove em thats the way it should be   like i said the debate will never end and if people think that there broken down station wagon missing 1/2 the front end with mismathched interior and the 14x5's tucked under the gas tank is "clean" well someone needs to let em know. LOW RIDING has many meanings to different people but the key word is RIDING you need to drive your car on the streets to Low ride and if your riding big wheels thats fine too just isnt lowriding cuz your not low. And if you dont want to lowride anymore sell me that 61 in your garage  :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah you got a point dogg,but i dont think we should talk down on mutha*** for trying to ride not matter what we try to label it,its a way of life we can just say we riders.and rooster didnt dave he has,but like i said to me and many of us its clean but plenty people can find flaws like i said its called hate and we all know that just motivates us to try harder.and dogg you know im a rider for life so thats y i put big wheels on my 64 rag that way i can lowride the 61.i wasnt for big wheels at first but something about getting in my four and driveing to vegas with no worries at all.and yeah i know i can do it with hydros but we all still worry a lil. but u know dogg hopfully i never have to sell the 61 but if i ever do you know you my boy


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 9 2009, 05:48 PM~15612145
> *lol im 31 years old not old by any means, but i did start lowriding in the 90's and shit was just different you didnt need a trailer to go everywhere. I guess you "hoppers" just dont see things they way they are I guess you never will. I guess you can just say your cars are demo derby cars and the clean chromed out 60's impalas are the top fuel cars. Like I stated i respect people keeping hopping alive and going strong but whens it gonna stop next thing you know you guys will be hopping frames only  :biggrin: (that was a joke please dont start that trend)
> *


do you ever cruz bristol??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Nov 9 2009, 10:04 PM~15616299
> *do you ever cruz bristol??
> *


*

not any more teclas, dont live in that area anymore  I dont go out much anymore wife kids shit like that takes priority plus i cant seem to keep a car long enough to enjoy it but hopefully my 61 rag will be done for new years *


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 9 2009, 11:12 PM~15616377
> *not any more
> never seen u on bristol or in a lifted car... and that teclas shit, that's funny.. and the day u wanna meet up and see who i really am,,, let me know...*


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *2 Anonymous Users)*
3 Members: HATE ME, STILL BALLIN, 619_81_caddy
hummm


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

what's up bully


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Nov 9 2009, 10:44 PM~15616708
> *
> never seen u on bristol or in a lifted car... and that teclas shit, that's funny.. and the day u wanna meet up and see who i really am,,, let me know...
> *



well if your not teclas your using his computer  here you go just for you


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 9 2009, 11:12 PM~15616377
> *not any more teclas, dont live in that area anymore   I dont go out much anymore wife kids shit like that takes priority plus i cant seem to keep a car long enough to enjoy it but hopefully my 61 rag will be done for new years
> *


come on u know tecs cant type in english but its funnyhow u think its him :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Nov 9 2009, 11:55 PM~15616812
> *what's up bully
> *


wut up teclas :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Good night Teclas


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Host Address for 76.93.104.182

IP address resolves to cpe-76-93-104-182.socal.res.rr.com 

Members using that IP when REGISTERING
Name Email Posts IP Registered 
No Matches Found 

Members using that IP when POSTING
Name Email IP First Used View Post 
HATE ME [email protected] 76.93.104.182 Yesterday, 01:36 PM View Post 
Bart [email protected] 76.93.104.182 Nov 06, 2009 - 05:20 PM View Post 
well bart and hate me are sharing the same computer so unless he has a bunkmate im guessing they are the same person the IP address dont lie, its like having 2 social security numbers and you both work at the same address shit just dont make any sense! BUt whatever im tired been a long day gotta get some rest to go pick up my fully wrapped frame for a car im not going to lowride in!


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2009, 12:23 AM~15617009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Nov 9 2009, 11:39 PM~15617094
> *very nice cars,,, u got some nice cars,,, never seen any of them on the streets,,, u wanna know why cuz me or bully would of broke u off, if u were lifted on rims or white wall with stock caps, your getting hit on, i'm 26 years old and been doing this shit for a long time, so next your in yur daily or what ever your driving and someone cases u and brakes u off,,, THAT'S ME  :biggrin: [/size][/color][/font]
> *


im 31 and been doing it since 94  im retired from the cat and mouse shit on bristol too old for that shit now but i will tell you what when my 64 or 62 ht is done (not sure which one i want to build) if you have a car thats remotely close to being as clean as mine and i dont mean stripping the paint down to metal then painting over it without doing body work i mean spending more then the car is worth to paint it and you have nice chrome undercarriage not some fucking polished clear coated shit and your car drives and looks nice then we can do something  And if I lose ill shake your hand and ask you how much weight you got in the trunk  oh and BTW its BREAK you off


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

to me this is the shit. clean chrome does good numbers drives still sits decent in the rear


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2009, 01:54 AM~15617153
> *to me this is the shit. clean chrome does good numbers drives still sits decent in the rear
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2009, 01:23 AM~15617009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Show off :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2009, 01:54 AM~15617153
> *to me this is the shit. clean chrome does good numbers drives still sits decent in the rear
> 
> 
> ...


But now a days this is concidered chipping


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2009, 01:57 AM~15617402
> *But now a days this is concidered chipping
> *


well shit let me get a bag cuz that shit is workin and pretty :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Nov 10 2009, 03:11 AM~15617448
> *well shit let me get a bag cuz that shit is workin and pretty :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2009, 12:46 AM~15617121
> *im 31 and been doing it since 94    im retired from the cat and mouse shit on bristol too old for that shit now but i will tell you what when my 64 or 62 ht is done (not sure which one i want to build) if you have a car thats remotely close to being as clean as mine and i dont mean stripping the paint down to metal then painting over it without doing body work i mean spending more then the car is worth to paint it and you have nice chrome undercarriage not some fucking polished clear coated shit and your car drives and looks nice then we can do something   And if I lose ill shake your hand and ask you how much weight you got in the trunk   oh and BTW its BREAK you off
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>
we can go back and forth about each others shit, on how u did this and how i did that, see u on the blvd </span>


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 9 2009, 11:54 PM~15617153
> *to me this is the shit. clean chrome does good numbers drives still sits decent in the rear
> 
> 
> ...


One the the nicest steet driven hoppers out there for sure


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2009, 01:57 AM~15617402
> *But now a days this is concidered chipping
> *


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Well I wanna add my .02 to this,
I dont mind the circus cars for what they do.I like them in the pits! Even bacc in the 70's,80;s and 90's there was "Circus" cars, they just didnt do the crazy inches like today. Those cars also rarly hit the streets. Just shows(in the pits)and maybe a few BBQs. shit, they even cool for house calls.
I think what Brent might be saying is( I could be wrong) me and alot of people BEEN saying, The quality of STREET rides has dropped over the past 5 years. to many people rolling beat up shit now at days. Before the cars doing 40's and 50's were still clean and kept up.
Even my club members in L.A have and have had street cars doing 50+ but still had clean painy,guts,engine,and chrome undies.

I know not everyone can build a straight hopper, thats why I respect those that can and have for all these years(Switchman,Todd,Hop shop Mike,Mando Hi-low,etc), but everyone has they own syle and standards!
I prefere the clean street cars doing 40"+ or 50+ my self but again to each their own!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 9 2009, 02:36 PM~15609199
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  i like cleaner cars. i try to keep mine clean but it aint easy
> *


But your shit is clean. If more hoppers were kept up like yours, this topic dosent exsist!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 10 2009, 04:57 PM~15624569
> *But your shit is clean. If more hoppers were kept up like yours, this topic dosent exsist!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GRACIAS!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2009, 11:21 AM~15598067
> *its going to be 2010 things change get use to it its not the 90 s anymore more shops more competition more money... if you can do it and build it why not?? my 2 cents
> *


  X1,OOO,OOO


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 10 2009, 04:01 PM~15624635
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  GRACIAS!
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 10 2009, 04:04 PM~15624666
> * X1,OOO,OOO
> *


actually there was more money for hoppers back in the days, more shops back in the days, and yes its almost 2010 but shouldnt things change for the BETTER? 

Think about it man there used to be hydro shops all over locos reds united prototype hi low (i know hes still in business but not in LA) Showtime I mean theres a couple of guys that make products and everyone puts there names on it. The demand isnt there like it used to be but that dont mean we need to lower our standards its almost 2010 time to raise the bar bring shit back to where it needs to be get organized theres a handful of clubs and people that care enough about lowriding to make bad ass events and keep it alive. I guess I just have a different perspective of lowriding my memories are of harbor park and vmax's chromed out 63 and mandos 63 going at it shit like that is legendary


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

to the mutha fucken top


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2009, 06:20 PM~15624910
> *actually there was more money for hoppers back in the days, more shops back in the days, and yes its almost 2010 but shouldnt things change for the BETTER?
> 
> Think about it man there used to be hydro shops all over locos reds united prototype hi low (i know hes still in business but not in LA) Showtime I mean theres a couple of guys that make products and everyone puts there names on it. The demand isnt there like it used to be but that dont mean we need to lower our standards its almost 2010 time to raise the bar bring shit back to where it needs to be get organized theres a handful of clubs and people that care enough about lowriding to make bad ass events and keep it alive. I guess I just have a different perspective of lowriding my memories are of harbor park and vmax's chromed out 63 and mandos 63 going at it shit like that is legendary
> *


AGREE X1000000!
I remeber when almost everything that came out to ride was clean!! Cars were swinging that were so clean you couldnt believe it!
Also what happend is alot of the homies that were buliding and riding all these clean cars turned in 4 wheels for 2! they have the same standards for their bikes, just wish they were still building cars!


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2009, 05:20 PM~15624910
> *actually there was more money for hoppers back in the days, more shops back in the days, and yes its almost 2010 but shouldnt things change for the BETTER?
> 
> Think about it man there used to be hydro shops all over locos reds united prototype hi low (i know hes still in business but not in LA) Showtime I mean theres a couple of guys that make products and everyone puts there names on it. The demand isnt there like it used to be but that dont mean we need to lower our standards its almost 2010 time to raise the bar bring shit back to where it needs to be get organized theres a handful of clubs and people that care enough about lowriding to make bad ass events and keep it alive. I guess I just have a different perspective of lowriding my memories are of harbor park and vmax's chromed out 63 and mandos 63 going at it shit like that is legendary
> *


yup , but i remember everyone tryin 2 bust out 4 easter at miles square :biggrin:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Nov 10 2009, 05:34 PM~15625105
> *to the mutha fucken top
> *


 :wave: what up player


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Nov 10 2009, 06:10 PM~15625531
> *:wave: what up player
> *


wut it dookie


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 11:40 PM~15579069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this! :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> man, i have said this so often why dont people bring out nice hoppers any more like you see on the old young hogg videos? I mean all this junk has made lowriding look bad what happened to the days of having pride in what you drove and hopped? I would rather see a clean ass 64 on 13's hit 40 inches and drive away then some raggedy ass ecology car with 1000lbs of weight that hits 100 inches. What would it take for people to bring out nice hoppers again and get rid of this bumperless kick stand shit? This isn't directed at anyone in particular just hopping as a whole but if you think the shoe fits then your probably at foot locker
> [/quo
> 
> THAT Y I BUILT A CLEAN HOPPER AND IT DRIVE AND MIGHT I SAY WORKNN WELL HOW HIGH/STREET TEAM


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

TO SATISFY BOTH SIDES OF THE FENCE, YOU SHOULD HAVE SOMETHING RAGEDY TO TARE UP IN COMPETITION, AND THEN DRIVE OFF IN SOMETHING CLEAN WITH YOUR TROPHY


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 6 2009, 06:01 PM~15586219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wAT KIND OF BIG INCHES YOU DOING????? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2009, 01:57 AM~15617402
> *But now a days this is concidered chipping
> *



HOW IS THIS CHIPPING, THAT CAR IS DOING NICE INCHES


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

AL :thumbsdown: (NO SHOW) TO THE HOP OFF IN MORENO VALLEY ON SATURDAY NOV 14 AGAINST BEAR. NOT GOOD :nono:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 16 2009, 08:04 AM~15677946
> *AL  :thumbsdown: (NO SHOW) TO THE HOP OFF IN MORENO VALLEY ON SATURDAY NOV 14 AGAINST BEAR. NOT GOOD  :nono:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:twak: :thumbsdown: :angry:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

IT'S TRUE NOOOOOOOOOO SHOWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

damn flaking out is worse than chipping out. :twak:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Nov 16 2009, 11:17 PM~15686778
> *damn flaking out is worse than chipping out. :twak:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## PeDrOzA_53 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Nov 16 2009, 09:17 PM~15686778
> *damn flaking out is worse than chipping out. :twak:
> *



:yessad: :420: :yessad:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

I KNO WHER BIG AL IZ... HE'S STUCK IN THE MCPLAY GROUND.. HE'S DO'N BAD..HE GOT'S TO MANY BALL'S STUCK IN THE BED OF HIS TRUCK..OPP'S I MENT ELCO..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 11 2009, 11:46 AM~15633665
> *TO SATISFY BOTH SIDES OF THE FENCE, YOU SHOULD HAVE SOMETHING RAGEDY TO TARE UP IN COMPETITION, AND THEN DRIVE OFF IN SOMETHING CLEAN WITH YOUR TROPHY
> *











SOMTHING LIKE THIS..BIG INCHES & CLEAN..


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 17 2009, 01:47 PM~15693206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a chipper but clean!!!! :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 17 2009, 02:52 PM~15693257
> *thats a chipper but clean!!!! :0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 17 2009, 02:16 PM~15693536
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 17 2009, 02:52 PM~15693257
> *thats a chipper but clean!!!! :0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 17 2009, 04:47 PM~15693206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OH MY STARS


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 16 2009, 09:04 AM~15677946
> *AL  :thumbsdown: (NO SHOW) TO THE HOP OFF IN MORENO VALLEY ON SATURDAY NOV 14 AGAINST BEAR. NOT GOOD  :nono:
> *


maybe his switch man couldnt make it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

Spotted Big Al by my house on the corner of Flower n Warner...


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

city II muthafuccin city in the buildin


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 17 2009, 02:47 PM~15693206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awesome shit bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 5 2009, 11:17 PM~15579411
> *man, i have said this so often why dont people bring out nice hoppers any more like you see on the old young hogg videos? I mean all this junk has made lowriding look bad what happened to the days of having pride in what you drove and hopped? I would rather see a clean ass 64 on 13's hit 40 inches and drive away then some raggedy ass ecology car with 1000lbs of weight that hits 100 inches. What would it take for people to bring out nice hoppers again and get rid of this bumperless kick stand shit? This isn't directed at anyone in particular just hopping as a whole but if you think the shoe fits then your probably at foot locker
> *


agreed... Hopping to me aint all that anymore. I'm just not into ugly shit... I go to a car show to see some bad ass clean rides.. not shit that's all beat up even if it hits 200 inches i dont give a fuck..


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

:biggrin: DAMM THTS A NICE CAR BUT IYT WONT SERVE MINE HAHA


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Dec 3 2009, 10:30 AM~15858108
> *:biggrin:  DAMM THTS A NICE CAR BUT IYT WONT SERVE MINE HAHA
> *


c u on da 1st


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 12:17 AM~15579411
> *man, i have said this so often why dont people bring out nice hoppers any more like you see on the old young hogg videos? I mean all this junk has made lowriding look bad what happened to the days of having pride in what you drove and hopped? I would rather see a clean ass 64 on 13's hit 40 inches and drive away then some raggedy ass ecology car with 1000lbs of weight that hits 100 inches. What would it take for people to bring out nice hoppers again and get rid of this bumperless kick stand shit? This isn't directed at anyone in particular just hopping as a whole but if you think the shoe fits then your probably at foot locker
> *


some of us still do. like you said, not doing 100inches, but we love our look, our number, and damn sure the way we can drive them


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 3 2009, 12:08 PM~15860005
> *c    u    on  da  1st
> *


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)




----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

BEACH CITY WILL B THERE.........FROM ALL 3 DOORS!!!!!!!DUCC U BETTER B READY TO BACC UR WORDS UP U GOT HEAD HUNTERS ON UR BUMPERRRRRRR


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> BEACH CITY WILL B THERE.........FROM ALL 3 DOORS!!!!!!!DUCC U BETTER B READY TO BACC UR WORDS UP U GOT HEAD HUNTERS ON UR BUMPERRRRRRR
> [/q
> 
> 
> HE GOT THE HOLE CITY ON THE BUMMPER HE BETTER BE WORKKKKKKKKKKKNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN619_@Dec 3 2009, 12:08 PM~15860005
> *c    u    on  da  1st
> *


 :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

NEXT LEVEL IS LOOKING FOR YOU NOW! SHOW UP ON SUNDAY WITH YOUR CAR


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 8 2009, 10:56 PM~15920815
> *NEXT LEVEL IS LOOKING FOR YOU NOW! SHOW UP ON SUNDAY WITH YOUR CAR
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP BEAR


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 8 2009, 11:06 PM~15920970
> *WHAT UP BEAR
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

he wants to be a star so now we gonna help him be famous


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 9 2009, 07:47 AM~15922931
> *he wants to be a star so now we gonna help him be famous
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: west up big homies.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 8 2009, 11:56 PM~15920815
> *NEXT LEVEL IS LOOKING FOR YOU NOW! SHOW UP ON SUNDAY WITH YOUR CAR
> *


OK!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

'''''''''''''''BIG JAY COME GET SOME 2 NITE;;BIG AL SAID IT</span>


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

you dont got it like that homie. see us sunday... thats when we lowride. get another weekend pass and holla at us in the streets man.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHY WAIT


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

youre gonna see us this weekend and on new years. we gonna make you eat cheese like big suge from straight game did in san diego. oh my fault i bet you didnt want nobody to know that you went soft when he ran up on you with the wagon huh. congrats homie youve just been exposed for the lollipop that you really are. sorry it kinda slipped out. but like i said you messed up...dont forget what we do. we are alowrider club not a sit at the shop club. you havent earned the right to even talk to us. youre not even on our level. just lookin for a glitch in this game to get in. its not us homie. be clear youre gonna get you hop. so keep your switchman ready. and when its all over. . . we already know youre not gonna give us our props but it doesnt matter anyway. . . you dont count anyway. youre just something to do. lol youre credit is all bad out here homie. you havent earned a title shot with NEXT LEVEL. youve ran for straight game and then flaked out on the mo val thing with bear. and now u think you wanna get down with one of the hottest car clubs in the game rite now? in the words of the mack. . . "SLAP YOURSELF SO I DONT HAVE TO DO IT SUCKA" :twak: :buttkick: youre a joke. we dont take you seriously . hell nobody does. :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 9 2009, 12:18 PM~15926180
> *youre gonna see us this weekend and on new years. we gonna make you eat cheese like big suge from straight game did in san diego. oh my fault i bet you didnt want nobody to know that you went soft when he ran up on you with the wagon huh. congrats homie youve just been exposed for the lollipop that you really are. sorry it kinda slipped out. but like i said you messed up...dont forget what we do. we are alowrider club not a sit at the shop club. you havent earned the right to even talk to us. youre not even on our level. just lookin for a glitch in this game to get in. its not us homie. be clear youre gonna get you hop. so keep your switchman ready. and when its all over. . . we already know youre not gonna give us our props but it doesnt matter anyway. . . you dont count anyway. youre just something to do. lol youre credit is all bad out here homie. you havent earned a title shot with NEXT LEVEL. youve ran for straight game and then flaked out on the mo val thing with bear. and now u think you wanna get down with one of the hottest car clubs in the game rite now? in the words of the mack. . . "SLAP YOURSELF SO I DONT HAVE TO DO IT SUCKA"  :twak:  :buttkick: youre a joke. we dont take you seriously . hell nobody does. :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:0 
:0 
:0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15925848
> *WHY  WAIT
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 9 2009, 01:18 PM~15926180
> *youre gonna see us this weekend and on new years. we gonna make you eat cheese like big suge from straight game did in san diego. oh my fault i bet you didnt want nobody to know that you went soft when he ran up on you with the wagon huh. congrats homie youve just been exposed for the lollipop that you really are. sorry it kinda slipped out. but like i said you messed up...dont forget what we do. we are alowrider club not a sit at the shop club. you havent earned the right to even talk to us. youre not even on our level. just lookin for a glitch in this game to get in. its not us homie. be clear youre gonna get you hop. so keep your switchman ready. and when its all over. . . we already know youre not gonna give us our props but it doesnt matter anyway. . . you dont count anyway. youre just something to do. lol youre credit is all bad out here homie. you havent earned a title shot with NEXT LEVEL. youve ran for straight game and then flaked out on the mo val thing with bear. and now u think you wanna get down with one of the hottest car clubs in the game rite now? in the words of the mack. . . "SLAP YOURSELF SO I DONT HAVE TO DO IT SUCKA"  :twak:  :buttkick: youre a joke. we dont take you seriously . hell nobody does. :roflmao:
> *


 :0 daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

YOU I GUESS YOU WOULD KNOW ABOUT WHINING HUH. YOUR ELNO CHIPPED OUT AND YOU BLAMED IT ON NO AIR IN YOUR TANKS


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 9 2009, 07:42 PM~15930646
> *
> 
> YOU I GUESS YOU WOULD KNOW ABOUT WHINING HUH. YOUR ELNO CHIPPED OUT AND YOU BLAMED IT ON NO AIR IN YOUR TANKS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 9 2009, 02:37 PM~15927044
> *:0  :0  :0
> :0
> :0
> ...


LMFAO X2


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

we will c who da chipper is


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

YUP WE SURE WILL. AND THEN YOU CAN COPY OUR CAR AND GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD AND SPEND SOME MORE MONEY AND MAYBE DO SOMETHING IN 2010. BECAUSE IN 09 IT DIDNT HAPPEN FOR YOU AND THE ELNO. KEEP TRYING THO. :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 9 2009, 10:28 PM~15933125
> *YUP WE SURE WILL. AND THEN YOU CAN COPY OUR CAR AND GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD AND SPEND SOME MORE MONEY AND MAYBE DO SOMETHING IN 2010. BECAUSE IN 09 IT DIDNT HAPPEN FOR YOU AND THE ELNO. KEEP TRYING THO. :thumbsup:
> *



BIG J HE PUSH THE WRONG BUTTON WITH U


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

yea he did. anybody that disrespect me or my club i got a problem with it!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so what car u got big jay;;we no stretch got something and moe;;but what u swanging?????????????????????????????????? thats what i thought;;;none


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 9 2009, 11:41 PM~15933882
> *BIG J HE PUSH THE WRONG BUTTON WITH U
> *


no they gona get served


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wats crackin Big Al!


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

show up sunday. and unlike you i will be on the switch


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 10 2009, 09:09 AM~15935872
> *so  what car u got  big  jay;;we no  stretch got something and moe;;but what u swanging??????????????????????????????????  thats  what i thought;;;none
> *


IT WORKS SO MUCH BETTER WHEN U THINK I DONT HAVE A CAR. LOL IT DIDNT MATTER BEFORE WHAT I HAVE WHEN U CALLED OUT MY CLUB AND SAID WE WAS RUNNIN. NAH IM NOT SPONSORED BY NOBODY. AND IF YOU REALLY GOTTA KNO, I OWN A FEW CARS SMART GUY. NOW WHATS UR NEXT EXCUSE GONNA BE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 10 2009, 09:10 AM~15935876
> *no they  gona get served
> *



I JUST WANT TO SEE THE HOP :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 11 2009, 02:05 AM~15945799
> *I JUST WANT TO SEE THE HOP :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

SUNDAY YOURE GONNA SEE IT


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOHWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WATCHA GONE DO WHEN NEXT LEVEL COMES 4 YOU......BIG AL


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Dec 15 2009, 11:28 AM~15988248
> *OOOOOOOOOHWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  WATCHA GONE DO WHEN NEXT LEVEL COMES 4 YOU......BIG AL
> *



NICE


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

HE GONNA SERVE CHIPS AND DIPN. AND ADD ANOTHER LOSS TO HIS COLLECTION! AND LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. . . THE AWARD FOR THE MOST LOSSES IN A SINGLE SEASON--- ITS MR WASHED UP AND THE ELNO. FRAUD OF THE YEAR


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

DAAAM...LETS THINK HERE ..............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHAT WILL IT B LIKE IF ALL THE TOP DAWGS WERE UNDER 1 ROOF 4 A WKND WHO WOULD MOVE OUT 1ST :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

AL STOP IT BEFRORE I HAVE THE POLICE ARREST YO ASS FOR IMPERSONATING A LOWRIDER! YOU JUST DONT DO THAT! DO THE CRIME AND DO THE TIME. YOU KNOW WHAT THEY DO TO OLD MEN IN JAIL RITE? LOL MAKE THEM WORK IN THE LIBRARY OR WASH CLOTHES OR IN THE KITCHEN! YOU BETTER STOP WHILE YOU STILL HAVE A LIL FREEDOM. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 15 2009, 12:12 PM~15988640
> *HE GONNA SERVE CHIPS AND DIPN. AND ADD ANOTHER LOSS TO HIS COLLECTION! AND LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. . . THE AWARD FOR THE MOST LOSSES IN A SINGLE SEASON--- ITS MR WASHED UP AND THE ELNO. FRAUD OF THE YEAR
> *



DAM BIG JAY I HOPE I NEVER GET IN YOUR DOG HOUSE


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN , THERE IS SOME SHIT GOING ON IN THIS TOPIC... WHEN AND WHERES THE HOP GOING TO TAKE PLACE AT ????


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 15 2009, 12:16 PM~15988673
> *AL STOP IT BEFRORE I HAVE THE POLICE ARREST YO ASS FOR IMPERSONATING A LOWRIDER! YOU JUST DONT DO THAT!  DO THE CRIME AND DO THE TIME. YOU KNOW WHAT THEY DO TO OLD MEN IN JAIL RITE? LOL MAKE THEM WORK IN THE LIBRARY OR WASH CLOTHES OR IN THE KITCHEN! YOU BETTER STOP WHILE YOU STILL HAVE A LIL FREEDOM.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: O.M.G WORK IN LIBRARY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 15 2009, 12:16 PM~15988673
> *AL STOP IT BEFRORE I HAVE THE POLICE ARREST YO ASS FOR IMPERSONATING A LOWRIDER! YOU JUST DONT DO THAT!  DO THE CRIME AND DO THE TIME. YOU KNOW WHAT THEY DO TO OLD MEN IN JAIL RITE? LOL MAKE THEM WORK IN THE LIBRARY OR WASH CLOTHES OR IN THE KITCHEN! YOU BETTER STOP WHILE YOU STILL HAVE A LIL FREEDOM.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



LMAO BOY U GOT JOKES AL PLEASE WAVE THE WHITE FLAG HES KILLING U


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 12:56 PM~15989028
> *LMAO BOY U GOT JOKES  AL PLEASE WAVE THE WHITE FLAG HES KILLING U
> *


MAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

HE THE ONLY JOKE I KNOW


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

do what u got 2 do;;ok;;see u on da 1st;;;


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WE DID ALREADY PAY ATTENTION LOCO


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

FOOD AND DRINKS ON SUNDAY ---- $ 13.84
GAS TO GET TO WESTERN ----------$ 9.00
LICKS TO THE BUMPER -------------- 3
THE LOOK ON AL AID FACE GET WAXED -------- PRICELESS!!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 15 2009, 09:50 PM~15994490
> *FOOD AND DRINKS ON SUNDAY              ---- $ 13.84
> GAS TO GET TO WESTERN                      ----------$  9.00
> LICKS TO THE BUMPER                        --------------    3
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 10:00 PM~15994620
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 15 2009, 09:50 PM~15994490
> *FOOD AND DRINKS ON SUNDAY              ---- $ 13.84
> GAS TO GET TO WESTERN                      ----------$  9.00
> LICKS TO THE BUMPER                        --------------    3
> ...


mman dis is ridiculous.......AL AL AL WTF SAY SUMTHN FUCKIT IM LMAO IM GOING TO PLAY POOL ON MSN GAMES DIS SHYT HEEEEEERE :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

DID ANYBODY SEE HIS FACE WHEN HE HEARD THE BUMPER CHECKIN AND LOOKED AT THE BACK OF THE ELNO AND SAW IT WASNT HIM ON THE BUMPER? THA FUNNIEST SHIT IVE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

HEY WASHED UP


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 9 2009, 07:42 PM~15930646
> *
> 
> YOU I GUESS YOU WOULD KNOW ABOUT WHINING HUH. YOUR ELNO CHIPPED OUT AND YOU BLAMED IT ON NO AIR IN YOUR TANKS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

we see who's really hateing;;ok keep ur eyes on the elco
jay i hope u bring what ever u got out newyears;;and hope chipper d gotur guys wagon done;;need gears


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 16 2009, 04:58 PM~16001623
> *we see who's really hateing;;ok  keep ur eyes on the elco
> jay  i hope u bring what ever u got out newyears;;and hope chipper d gotur guys wagon done;;need gears
> *


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 16 2009, 04:58 PM~16001623
> *we see who's really hateing;;ok  keep ur eyes on the elco
> jay  i hope u bring what ever u got out newyears;;and hope chipper d gotur guys wagon done;;need gears
> *



WELL WELL WELL I SEE YOU GOTTA BE A COUPLE OF TACOS SHY OF A COMBO PLATE! WELL ILL MAKE SURE YOU GET ONE MORE LESSON IN BUMPER CHECKIN. AND PAY ATTENTION THIS TIME. :scrutinize: DAMN THISS IS GETTIN OLD ALREADY. YOU GOT CAUGHT UP AND MADE A BAD MOVE FOR YOUR LOWRIDER CAREER. OH AND YEA MY STREET CAR WAS OUT THERE. BUT YOU DIDNT MAKE IT THAT FAR. AND AS FAR AS THE WAGON GOES. YOU HAVENT EARNED THAT. SO WE WILL USE THAT ON A RESPECTABLE HOPPER AND GEARS? WE DONT NEED GEARS TO BE THAT ELNO :nono: :twak:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 17 2009, 06:12 PM~16013530
> *WELL WELL WELL I SEE YOU GOTTA BE A COUPLE OF TACOS SHY OF A COMBO PLATE! WELL ILL MAKE SURE YOU GET ONE MORE LESSON IN BUMPER CHECKIN. AND PAY ATTENTION THIS TIME.  :scrutinize:  DAMN THISS IS GETTIN OLD ALREADY. YOU GOT CAUGHT UP AND MADE A BAD MOVE FOR YOUR LOWRIDER CAREER. OH AND YEA MY STREET CAR WAS OUT THERE. BUT YOU DIDNT MAKE IT THAT FAR. AND AS FAR AS THE WAGON GOES. YOU HAVENT EARNED THAT. SO WE WILL USE THAT ON A RESPECTABLE HOPPER  AND GEARS? WE DONT NEED GEARS TO BE THAT ELNO :nono:  :twak:
> *


don't fool ur self.....it ain't over till da fat lADY SINGS


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

SHE WAS OUT THERE ON WESTERN SUNDAY SCREAMIN WHEN NEXT LEVEL BROKE YOU OFF AND THEN YOU BROKE. SO WHOS FOOLIN WHO? :dunno:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 17 2009, 06:12 PM~16013530
> *WELL WELL WELL I SEE YOU GOTTA BE A COUPLE OF TACOS SHY OF A COMBO PLATE! WELL ILL MAKE SURE YOU GET ONE MORE LESSON IN BUMPER CHECKIN. AND PAY ATTENTION THIS TIME.  :scrutinize:  DAMN THISS IS GETTIN OLD ALREADY. YOU GOT CAUGHT UP AND MADE A BAD MOVE FOR YOUR LOWRIDER CAREER. OH AND YEA MY STREET CAR WAS OUT THERE. BUT YOU DIDNT MAKE IT THAT FAR. AND AS FAR AS THE WAGON GOES. YOU HAVENT EARNED THAT. SO WE WILL USE THAT ON A RESPECTABLE HOPPER  AND GEARS? WE DONT NEED GEARS TO BE THAT ELNO :nono:  :twak:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 17 2009, 06:24 PM~16013636
> *don't fool ur  self.....it ain't over till da fat lADY SINGS
> *



AL LOOK LIKE SHE STEPING UP TO THE MIC GET IT TOGETHER U GOT 15 DAYS


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
COME ON JAY DA ELCO GONA BUT THAT _____ |_______ \\\----- SO KEEP UR EYS ON IT


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

HE NEED MORE TIME JUAN. LIKE A YEAR OR SO


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 17 2009, 06:35 PM~16013775
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> COME ON JAY DA ELCO GONA BUT THAT _____  |_______  \\\-----  SO KEEP UR EYS ON IT
> *



MAN YOU NEED TO KNOCK IT OFF. YOU LIVIN OUTSIDE OF REALITY AL. STOP LISTENING TO THE VOICES IN YOUR HEAD PLAYER. :nono: :loco: COME BACK TO REALITY. WE ALL STILL HERE. STOP PRACTICIN IN FRONT OF THE MIRROR! :werd:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP DUCK


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 17 2009, 06:35 PM~16013777
> *HE NEED MORE TIME JUAN. LIKE A YEAR OR SO
> *



SO U MEAN THE 1ST OF 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 17 2009, 06:39 PM~16013817
> *WHAT UP DUCK
> *



WHAT UP DUCK


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

MAYBE


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 17 2009, 06:34 PM~16013762
> *AL LOOK LIKE SHE STEPING UP TO THE MIC GET IT TOGETHER U GOT 15 DAYS
> *


yea ***** cuz u brought her...and you got 14 days


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:44 PM~16013873
> *yea ***** cuz u brought her...and you got 14 days
> *



TIC TOC


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

I SEE THAT THE WEST COAST IS GONNA END THE YEAR WITH A BANG AND A SWANG


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 17 2009, 06:49 PM~16013935
> *I SEE THAT THE WEST COAST IS GONNA END THE YEAR WITH A BANG AND A SWANG
> *


YES SIR


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 10 2009, 01:45 PM~15938309
> *IT WORKS SO MUCH BETTER WHEN U THINK I DONT HAVE A CAR. LOL IT DIDNT MATTER BEFORE WHAT I HAVE WHEN U CALLED OUT MY CLUB AND SAID WE WAS RUNNIN. NAH IM NOT SPONSORED BY NOBODY. AND IF YOU REALLY GOTTA KNO, I OWN A FEW CARS SMART GUY. NOW WHATS UR NEXT EXCUSE GONNA BE
> *


when u gonna hop somethan then?


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:52 PM~16013962
> *when u gonna hop somethan then?
> *



DUCK BIG JAY SAID HE GOT A HOPPER HE GOT THE IT WORKS


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> > BEACH CITY WILL B THERE.........FROM ALL 3 DOORS!!!!!!!DUCC U BETTER B READY TO BACC UR WORDS UP U GOT HEAD HUNTERS ON UR BUMPERRRRRRR
> > [/q
> > HE GOT THE HOLE CITY ON THE BUMMPER HE BETTER BE WORKKKKKKKKKKKNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> ...


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:55 PM~16013985
> *got the haters on ma bumper
> *



I SEEN # 2 JUNK AT KOOLAIDS THE OTHER DAY HOPE HE MAKE IT OUT AND I SEEN MR RATEDX CAR TO ?


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:52 PM~16013962
> *when u gonna hop somethan then?
> *



OK MR DUCK ILL MAKE YOU A DEAL. BRING YOUR CAR. THEN PULL UP. AND WORK YOUR SWITCH AND ILL WORK MINE. AND WE WILL SEE WHERE YOU AT THEN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 17 2009, 06:59 PM~16014027
> *OK MR DUCK ILL MAKE YOU A DEAL. BRING YOUR CAR. THEN PULL UP. AND WORK YOUR SWITCH AND ILL WORK MINE. AND WE WILL SEE WHERE YOU AT THEN
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 17 2009, 06:59 PM~16014027
> *OK MR DUCK ILL MAKE YOU A DEAL. BRING YOUR CAR. THEN PULL UP. AND WORK YOUR SWITCH AND ILL WORK MINE. AND WE WILL SEE WHERE YOU AT THEN
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

DUCC U CALLIN ME A HATER................. :twak:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

get ur new motors for new yeaRS JUST CAME IN KOOL AID GOT THEM


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHH! NEXT LEVEL GONNA SEVE ME AGAIN ! WHAT SOULD I DO?

LET THE PUBLIC DECIDE:
CHOOSE ONE-

1) RUNNN FORREST RUNN! :0 
2) LOOK AT HOW MUCH BETTER THEY WORKIN THAN ME :uh: 
3) PULL A MO VAL MOVE AND DONT SHOW?  

DAMMIT IM SO CONFUSED. I SHOULDVE NEVA SAID ANYTHING ON THEM! NOW IM A BIGGER JOKE THAN BEFORE. DAMN DAMN DAMN :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 19 2009, 10:12 AM~16028965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 19 2009, 11:12 AM~16028965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: daaam dats fucc up


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 19 2009, 11:12 AM~16028965
> *
> 
> 
> ...



JAY U KILLING HIM LET UP A LITTLE AL WAVE THE WHITE FLAG PLEASE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

let me tell you gona bust that assssssssssssssss jay ok;;beleive that;;;;;so say what ever u want


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 18 2009, 11:45 PM~16026411
> *get ur new motors for new yeaRS  JUST CAME IN KOOL AID GOT THEM
> *


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 20 2009, 03:23 PM~16039021
> *let me tell you  gona bust that assssssssssssssss  jay  ok;;beleive that;;;;;so say what ever u want
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;kool aid got it;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 20 2009, 03:23 PM~16039021
> *let me tell you  gona bust that assssssssssssssss  jay  ok;;beleive that;;;;;so say what ever u want
> *


oh my goodness the preacher is outta bounds again. now you cussin? whats next u gonna start wearing dickies and claim that you a gang membeer from la? man let it go already. before you write a check you cant cash


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 20 2009, 08:03 PM~16041401
> *oh my goodness the preacher is outta bounds again. now you cussin? whats next u gonna start wearing dickies and claim that you a gang membeer from la? man let it go already. before you write a check you cant cash
> *


better run and go hide jay cause the elco gona serve yo _____ __________ ++


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;now have a good day bro;;will be seeing u soon , so come get all yo parts cause after seeing da wagon today u need them


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 20 2009, 08:01 PM~16041383
> *  ;;;;;kool aid  got  it;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *



yea it happens buy it wont happen if al aid pulls up on next level. now what?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

just keep ur eys open theRE IS a Mac donalds comeing to seeU with da big MAC REAL REAL SOON


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT UP TONY TELL THIS FOOL WHAT DA ELCO DOING


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ITS WORKING</span>


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 20 2009, 08:15 PM~16041575
> *;now have  a good day bro;;will be seeing u soon , so come get all yo parts cause after seeing da wagon today u need them
> *



THATS TOO FUNNY. WE WILL SEE YOU ON NEW YEARS. AND THE SAME RESULT WILL HAPPEN... WE WONT TAKE A LOSS TO YOU SO IT DOESNT REALLY MATTER. SO WHILE YOU GIVIN OUT ADVICE TAKE SOME. STOP LETTIN PEOPLE GAS YOU UP PIMPIN! STAY IN UR LANE HOMIE! AND THE NEXT WILL KEEP ON GOIN TO THE TOP OF THE LADDER. WHILE YOU WATCH AND HAVE THAT HATEFUL LOOK ON YOUR FACE :angry: AND WE WILLL DO LIKE WE DO NOW , LOOK AT YOU AND LAUGH :roflmao:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 20 2009, 08:21 PM~16041664
> *ITS  WORKING</span>
> *



YEA WE HEARD THOSE WORDS WHEN IT CHIPPED OUT TWO WEEKS AGO


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
15501 Arrow Hwy
Irwindale, CA 91706


Please help us spread the word. Thanks  
Terry


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

NEXT LEVEL CAR CLUB IS CALLIN OUT FOLLOWING CLUBS ON NEW YEARS DAY. BEACH CITY, AND CITY TO CITY. CITY SLICKAS, BIG AL. OH AND FOR ALL THE CHEER LEADERS WHO BEEN DELIVERING THESE MESSAGES FOR PEOPLE TO HOP US. . . NO MORE TALK NO CALLS NO EXCUSES. BRING A CAR AND PULL UP! SIMPLE AS THAT. OH AND FOR MY WAY AND CITY TO CITY YALL ARE FIRST ON THE LIST.


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 21 2009, 08:01 PM~16052131
> *NEXT LEVEL CAR CLUB IS CALLIN OUT FOLLOWING CLUBS ON NEW YEARS DAY. BEACH CITY, AND CITY TO CITY. CITY SLICKAS, BIG AL. OH AND FOR ALL THE CHEER LEADERS WHO BEEN DELIVERING THESE MESSAGES FOR PEOPLE TO HOP US. . . NO MORE TALK NO CALLS NO EXCUSES. BRING A CAR AND PULL UP! SIMPLE AS THAT. OH AND FOR MY WAY AND CITY TO CITY YALL ARE FIRST ON THE LIST.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Dec 21 2009, 10:53 PM~16053997
> *:werd:
> *


 :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------

